# What should my next step be?



## MassMarine25 (Feb 25, 2012)

Here is my situation. I'm currently 21, working hospital security in Burlington. While I was in the Marine Reserves I completed one semester of criminal justice at a local community college. Right now I'm stuck working full time to pay for the mortgage on my house that was elft to me by my parents when they moved up to Maine. I work full time to pay for the mortgage which doesn't give me a lot of time to go back to school. I definetly plan on it because I'm 100% committed to law enforcement, and a degree of any kind is going to do nothing but help me. I have friends who are also pursueing law enforcement that seem to have a leg up on me because they dedicated all their time to a CJ degree after high school without worrying about any financial over heard. I have a military background, but only one semester of CJ and 2 years of Security. the first year and half was just basic corporate security doing nothing but my new job in the hospital seems like it would translate better to a law enforcement field (i.e. dealing with hostile people, descalating situations, etc.). I'll cut with the chatter and egt to the point: If I'm firmly dedicated to being a cop, in my particular situation, what should be my next step? Should I cut hours at work to focus on my degree, or am I in a position now where some agencies would look at me if i solid experience base at a hospital? Or is security work, regardless of the environment, looked upon as being irrelevant to most agencies?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Your "friends" who have a CJ degree, do NOT have an advantage over you regarding obtaining employment in law enforcement. 

BELIEVE ME. 

Veterans preference trumps a degree 10 out of 10 times.


----------



## MassMarine25 (Feb 25, 2012)

I was never mobilized so I don't have veterans preference. Do you mean I'm going to have a hard time due to lack of available jobs, a surge in veterans who will take precedance over me, or a combination of the two?

And I understand L.E. jobs in MAss are notoriously hard to come by, that's why I was setting my sights on NH or ME.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2012)

MassMarine25 said:


> I was never mobilized so I don't have veterans preference. Do you mean I'm going to have a hard time due to lack of available jobs, a surge in veterans who will take precedance over me, or a combination of the two?
> 
> And I understand L.E. jobs in MAss are notoriously hard to come by, that's why I was setting my sights on NH or ME.


Consider enlisting in an Army National Guard MP unit; since you're prior service, you won't have to do basic again, and at some point you WILL be deployed. getting you veteran's preference.

As stated before, veteran's preference is EVERYTHING these days, and it will be extremely difficult, if not impossible, to secure a CS police job without it.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

> have friends who are also pursueing law enforcement that seem to have a leg up on me because they dedicated all their time to a CJ degree


Trust me.. The only area where your friends might have a leg up on you is beer pong.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2012)

Q5-TPR said:


> Only problem now with the Mass Natl Guard (especially the MP BN) is we are way over strength. We had (not sure if we still do, Im not plugged back in yet) a freeze on prior service enlistments in the MP's and a few other MOS's believe it or not. The MP BN is at about 148% strength right now.
> 
> The other problem is the deployments are winding way down. With Iraq done and Afghanistan winding down quick, deployments are going to be hard to come by. The 972 MP is going out the door this summer to do a security mission in the Mid-East (not Afghanistan) and they are going light. The other 2 companies are still in reset. Speaking to some very well placed sources fairly recently, the other 2 companies may be getting notified, but it is unlikely they will go out the door as it is around 2 years from notification to mobsite. Afghanistan should be wound down by the end of 2013 according to the CinC. So, good luck. If you want to deploy, try going back in the Marine Reserve. Their deployments are only 6 months and they have less dwell time, so the Units are rotating more frequiently.


Better a slight chance than none at all.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

niteowl1970 said:


> Trust me.. The only area where your friends might have a leg up on you is beer pong.


Agreed...I have a BS in Criminal Justice and it got me SHIT as far as getting on the job. Although I was able to network a little and make some connections it didn't do much besides cost me money and allow me to drink four nights a week...which isn't too much different then the military..


----------



## FordMustang (Nov 8, 2005)

A degree is not a deal breaker. Most agencies outside Mass have requirements that say Associates degree OR Military experience. In Massachusetts you will have a leg up since Veterans get more points.

As far as job experience, I have worked for both a large metro PD and worked as a sworn Hospital Police Officer (SSPO) for 2 years. My experience at the hospital was looked at favorably and directly related to other positions and gave me ammo/experiences to use at other Police interviews.


----------



## MassMarine25 (Feb 25, 2012)

thanks for the responses gentleman. I'm still waiting for the next CS exam, but I think my best bet is to pursue something non-CS in NH or ME. Would that be the best place to start looking for LE work seeing as I don't have veterans status?


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2012)

You have 2 days to register for the MA Corrections Officer exam;

http://www.mass.gov/anf/docs/hrd/cs/posters/co/correction-officer-i-4806.doc

Check this site regularly under the "Police, Guard & Correctional" occupational group. The DMH Police has a current opening in Boston;

http://www.mass.gov/anf/docs/hrd/cs/posters/co/correction-officer-i-4806.doc

Regularly check this website, using "0083" and "0085" as series search codes;

http://www.usajobs.gov/JobSearch/Search/AdvancedSearch?EmptySearchCount=5000

The Federal Reserve Police often has openings in Boston, so check this regularly also;

http://www.federalreserve.gov/careers/lawenforcement.htm

Also, check the employment section of every college, hospital, and railroad within a reasonable commuting distance from you for police/public safety openings. You can canvass your entire area in a single day, thanks to the Internet; back in the day, I had to send out letters of interest & resumes via regular mail. I wish I had back half of what I paid in postage.

That should keep you busy for awhile.


----------



## MassMarine25 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Delta. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

+ 1 on Delta. Take the DOC exam. DOC looks gret on a resume, the money is fantastic, and it starts your retirment clock ticking. Who knows you may actually like it. A lot of good guys on the DOC. You can always turn it down if somethign else comes a long or quit if you're already on...


Next Police CS exam isn't until next year.

Stay away from Sheriffs Departments. Lots of good guys, and they serve a legitamate purpose, but if you're goona do corrections, go state, the pay is much better....

And to stir the pot a bit, the Courts are suppose to be hiring in the next 6 months or so - specificly Court Officers. ::Cringing for the reponses::

That is all.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

A prime example that someone can come to MC, ask a question, and get great answers. 

See???? We don't kick EVERYONE in the balls. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2012)

263FPD said:


> A prime example that someone can come to MC, ask a question, and get great answers.
> 
> See???? We don't kick EVERYONE in the balls.


I admit that I give veterans more leeway than regular n00bs, but in general, if you come here and ask a straightforward question without an attitude, take the possible ball-busting with a grain of salt, you'll get good information.


----------

